# Intact male dogs -can they cohabitate



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay now that I have the information on the chance of the puppy's balls lowering and the neutering question answered, can anyone tell me how my chances are of two intact males living in harmony in the same house? I am sure some of this will depend on their personalities. The puppy with the testicle problem will be neutered around 2 years of age for health reasons=he is now 4 months. My other male is 16 months old and is-- at this point--very laid back and not an aggressive bone in his body but again may I say no aggression at this point toward other dogs or people. I am not sure yet about the puppy's temperment except he is around other dogs various ages (no intact males) and there are no problems where he resides now. I would prefer not to neuter the 16 month old dog until later if at all. I also have a neutered male and a spayed female. Currently my three dogs live in harmony. I have no problems over food, bones, etc. I do not want to see this harmony upset by adding a forth but would love the opportunity to own this puppy. But my dogs come first. Can anyone give me their experiences or even suggestions on how to make this work. I think I am a good pack leader. I have learned a lot on this forum because many of you have had a lot of experience or the training. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Vicky said "I am sure some of this will depend on their personalities"

Vicky, it will depend on your personality!!

I've always had 2 intact dogs in the house. Once with a bitch that the owner had spayed, at my request and they lived in perfect harmony until the bitch left for England.

The two I have now are from working line GSDs and to quote many are not compatible in a house. Admittedly, these two need surveillance which the last two didn't but Rule 1 - no fighting in the house.
The younger one won't completely surrender to the older one so not always easy but manageable.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sure, you can keep two intact males in the house together as long as they aren't equal. If they are, you can still keep them in the house, just gets risky leaving them alone with you not being there. Even if you are there, there will be some tense moments. Males are always trying to be top dog Vicki. It is a competative thing and it is natural. People will tell you they keep two dominate dogs together. If they are not having problems, the dogs are not truly dominate "equal" dogs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My intact 3 year old Dobermann and 2 year old intact GSD run in the yard together and get along fine. My neutered DS doesn't get along with anyone 
I agree that it has more to do with the owner and what you allow.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

sure you can, but it depends on you ,, when you get into having multiple dogs in the house you have to be in charge. thats it thats all ..
I have 8 dogs all live in my house, 3 of them are pit bulls , my 2 mals are both intact boys , Vandal is almost 2yrs and Villain is 10 months, no issues yet, little arguments about power have been happening in the last few months , but nothing bad, i am not really worried, i can handle a pack of dogs, and they all understand the rules here, 
you can have fights with spayed and neutered dogs also , so if you are a in charge type person, you will be ok 

PS i would never leave ANY of my dogs loose together when i am not home, Been there done that, never again .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've kept intact, mixed packs together my whole life. Presently I have two, intact working line GSDs that are together 24/7 outside.
It's more about your ability to lead/control and as others have mentioned, the individual dog's personalities.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

My three dogs have no issues and I am in charge (just ask my husband LOL) with them.. I have never had two intact males together and thought I should be informed before I bring a puppy home tomorrow. I remember reading that two spayed females are more likely to fight than any other combination. I dont remember the reasoning or proof behind that statement, but I always thought it would be two males. Thanks again for answering.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Bob said :
"It's more about your ability to lead/control and as others have mentioned, the individual dog's personalities."

i don't think you meed much more advice than that

other people's situations really have nothing to do with yours

i also think that if you try and lump it all into "pack leadership" you aren't following what Bob says to the letter and you tend to get too simplified and "generic"....and i know that probably isn't very clear, but that's how i feel

control to me is more about controlling resources than anything else. including space, play, possessions (animal or inanimate), as well as the obvious - food

one example. i took in a dog that had killed cats. i have SIX that live in my house. they can walk over my dog and he doesn't mess with them. he reacts much differently to feral cats outside my home, and i think he knows both types are cats, and it didn't happen overnight  
and fwiw, i don't believe my cats/me/dog are a "pack" per se, and i don't consider myself a pack leader (as explained by Cesar in his shows by relating everything to dominance)
....and that is one of my situations that won't necessarily apply to you, but it's an example of how i apply what Bob stated in my house


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Rick I do understand what you are saying. I simplified it in my response by saying I was the "leader" but common sense with food, treat , toys, space, etc is also needed. I not only have cats and expect my dogs to respect them but I have a pet rabbit that ia a house rabbit (uses a itterbox). In the evening I will have three dogs laying in various areas of the den as we watch TV and one lop bunny that likes to lay strectched out on the area rug to watch TV. Should that bunny get up and do a few binkies and race off I expect my three herding dogs not to give chase. And they do not. 
I just wasnt certain about intact male dogs together. I know the puppy will have to be neutered due to his problem but it will be a good 14 to 20 months before that can be done. I really wanted my next puppy to be girl - I think that they can make a better perormance dog-but before I get a bunch of responses about that-I also have had some fabulous male obedience dogs. So off I go tomorrow to see this little guy and if he seems right for me home he comes.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Id try em out together and see how it goes. Any thing other than that is just speculating as to what might happen. Best of luck with them!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

could be fine, could be a disaster...

good advice all around here...

you cant control the situation when you are not there...just remember that...

My buddy just lost his male Chihuahua to one of his male GSD...The GSD grew up with the Chi..the Chi was 9 the GSD is 6, apparently they got along stellar for 6 yrs without an issue, until the neighbors dog was in heat (unknown to my friend) and the Chi started a fight over fence sniffing space...IT was a SCH III male gsd with a huge grip....RIP "Chico"..

If I had difficult males I just kept them separated..too much work to fight the nature of the dogs...they would be fine in my presence and would try to kill eachother if given an inch....just like some bitches....


----------



## Brian Dascalu (Aug 7, 2011)

rick smith said:


> Bob said :
> .................... i don't believe my cats/me/dog are a "pack" per se, and i don't consider myself a pack leader (as explained by Cesar in his shows by relating everything to dominance)...............


At the end of the day, it matters not what YOU think at all. It matters what your dogs think. If they consider themselves a pack, then they are. 

But, if Cesar Milan says thats what it is then thats what it is........ [-o< That is a TV show and he is a showman. What you see and hear on the TV is probably less than 10% of what really happened.


----------



## Stacy Moseley (Jan 22, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> Id try em out together and see how it goes. Any thing other than that is just speculating as to what might happen. Best of luck with them!


 I completely agree with this statement all dogs are different so you wont know till you try. I once had a trainer tell me something that mad the whole pack structure and dominance theory make total since. " It is your house and you pay the bills. If your dogs start paying the bills then something has gone horribly wrong."


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 3 males...6 years old, 23 months old, and 9 months old. They are allowed freedom together in my house MOST of the time as long as I'm right there. Still, I keep a very close eye on all the interaction. Otherwise, they each have separate rooms when I'm not there. So far, so good. All 3 are fairly strong in drive and temperment. The older male is 4 times SchH3, the teenager is in training and will title several times next year (it took me awhile to decide to keep him), and the 9 month old is in training also.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

My PH1 Bouvier was impossible to trust with another male without constant supervision. He wouldn't start the fight but the slightest challenge was met with a explosion. I finally got tired of the hassle and just had a bitch around him.


----------



## Lorrie McCarthy (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree that you'll have to be a supervisor and referee. The dogs should take your direction on how they are to be managed. I've had intact males living together and it was fine. A couple of pairings, I never left them alone unsupervised, as there were some grumblings when I was present that didn't make me feel very confident. I have learned over the years though, that males (for me anyway) are easier to keep together than bitches. Bitches have been much more hair trigger with each other and have a higher degree of difficulty.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't buy being leader of the pack or alpha dog for a second. I am not a dog and they know it. I am god to the dogs. If I were to assume I was an alpha, they would think it was ok to challenge me. Imhave six social dominate males One per yard. If I have to move one through anothers yard, I lock down the one male in that yard so I can move another male through his yard. Social status is the biggest factor when dealing with males.. On the other hand, I can move the females from yard to yard and all there is is a few tense moments until they get used to each other. If I were to stake out two males in one yard with the females, the females would fight also.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>If I have to move one through anothers yard, I lock down the one male in that yard so I can move another male through his yard.

maybe you have formed a bunch of differnt packs , 

but my dogs i expect to get along whether they want to or not, all my dogs live together, they know i will personally take them out if they fight, so they will have to answer to me , they usually choose not to go that route, 
But every so often they get in each others faces and decide it may be worth it , 

but i put them right back with each other if i have a fight, and expect them to behave, my dogs all live loose in the house and do everything together , bush walk , training classes sleep in my bed, they have to co habitate, I have 4 boys 2 are pit bulls and 2 intact mals , and 4 girls, if you are not in charge in this house you will have a house of dead dogs .
It can be done, weather you want to do it is a different story ,


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> >>>If I have to move one through anothers yard, I lock down the one male in that yard so I can move another male through his yard.
> 
> maybe you have formed a bunch of differnt packs ,
> 
> ...


It is amusing how pitbulls are always singled out in these discussions like that is supposed to prove someting special Tammy. Most people have never even seen a real game bred dog. Normal pitts and staffies cur as fast as any other dog when getting their clocks cleaned. So, you have 4 intact males. I have used cattle prods and everything else and been right in the middle of all fights with up to 4 dogs fighting. One wife tried it and ended up in the hospital for 11/12 days. I see no reason for some people to experiment much. Yes, they are all divided into pack, but, this is how I got them to co-exist. This and rolls of electric fencing between the yards. Sounds like the op dogs are well separated in age so she should be able to see a problem developing.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

ya, it means something to have a bunch of pits together, as they are also terriers, regardless , and most terriers like to fight , my one staff is very very dog aggressive and highly enjoys a fight, doesnt fight cuz he has to prove stuff, , fights because he LIKES IT, I personally have never seen this trait in any other breed that i have owned., but i am sure they are out there, , 
I have also been bitten breaking up fights, comes with the territory i would say , but it was my husky X that bit me, and i was saving her life at the time , lol 

my point is , my dogs live together , because i say so , not them .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> ya, it means something to have a bunch of pits together, as they are also terriers, regardless , and most terriers like to fight , my one staff is very very dog aggressive and highly enjoys a fight, doesnt fight cuz he has to prove stuff, , fights because he LIKES IT, I personally have never seen this trait in any other breed that i have owned., but i am sure they are out there, ,
> I have also been bitten breaking up fights, comes with the territory i would say , but it was my husky X that bit me, and i was saving her life at the time , lol
> 
> my point is , my dogs live together , because i say so , not them .


'
Get you a room full of real game dogs and then tell me that Tammy. Just being a terrier doesn't make them game. You missed my point. Depends on the dogs you are telling you are the boss. If they are game, it won't make any difference if you turn them loose.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Vicky, it will depend on your personality!!
> 
> Oh shit, this is exactly what I was thinking after reading the post. I don’t know if that is good or bad? Vicki I am going to guess the owner is the deciding factor in way more of this kind of dog ownership stuff than most think.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>Get you a room full of real game dogs
you got some game bred airdales there don ..lol

Well i would say my one dog is game, but whatever, its not a dick measuring contest . i may loose..

I said i had 4 males, 2 pits 2 mals, not sure that particularily points out pit bulls, but if you think it does thats ok too, i am just naming breeds

if i said i had 4 shih tzus that live together, really that doesnt mean alot to me .


my dogs also have alot of obedience on them , and that makes a difference..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes I do. Game enough to stay in the fight live or die. Game enough to continue the fight with broken ribs and punctured stomachs and about everything else. You don't understand the term obviously. You, nor anyone else would stop my males from fighting.....when they are around each other.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

ya , i know the term thanks,, i say he is game...you say your dogs are, what makes mine not but yours is , hmmmm your opinon?

do you know my dog ? or just you THINK you know my dog, . 
I know him and what he is made of and that yes he would fight to the death , i am sure of it , but if you think he isnt , well then you may be right ,, after all you know me and my dogs really well ..

the thing with game pit bulls is you dont know if they are game unless you fight them to the death , and , i actually like my dogs, so i dont want to test that, but i have seen him fight many times , i know what he is made of, i have seen him run a flyball tournament with a broken foot, and still run fast times, 

i am not getting into a pissing match about it , i dont question what you think your dogs are Don , as you can see i have not posted in your testing posts, you think they are game thats fine with me

I think my boy is, the other 2 pits i have are not, its simple 

think what you like .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> >>>If I have to move one through anothers yard, I lock down the one male in that yard so I can move another male through his yard.
> 
> maybe you have formed a bunch of differnt packs ,
> 
> ...


Tammy don't get snipey with me about your rescue dogs. Here is your post following mine pretty much saying you could make these dogs live together because YOU ARE THE BOSS. I am telling you that you don't have a clue. You nor anyone else is going to want to be in the same room with two of them. I don't own a shock collar because it doesn't phase them....yes a cattle prod gets their attention and I can't tell you how many wands they have broken off because I was to slow.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i bought him. lol

shock collars that dont faze a dog, wow , dogs are made of steal 

Ok , you win , your dogs are impervious to shock and pain , and nobody can control them .impressive..


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is your post following mine pretty much saying you could make these dogs live together because YOU ARE THE BOSS


hmm what i said was 

>>but MY DOGS i expect to get along whether they want to or not, all my dogs live together,

i said i do it with MY DOGS not yours, 


and maybe your dogs are differnet than the OP with show bred auzzies,, or maybe they are the same


----------

